# WTB Canyon, or Other Large Cooler (150L)



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

We do have 1 Navigator 150 in stock.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Down River Equipment said:


> We do have 1 Navigator 150 in stock.


Thanks, but I'm trying to avoid shipping. I'm hoping for a used cooler. I appreciate it though.


----------

